

Why Go Is Not Good - sgt
http://yager.io/programming/go.html?

======
Dewie
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7962345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7962345)

------
coldtea
There's this feeling sometimes expressed that C actually held programming
language design and everyday programming back (with null, buffer overflows, no
string type, arbitrary memory access at will and aliasing issues, crappy basic
library, etc). See also "Worse is better", etc.

Maybe Go does the same thing for the 2010's, but with fewer of the redeeming
qualities that made C actually worthwhile then, and more competent contenders
available as alternative.

